# Charge for Sanding



## croche1260 (Sep 16, 2014)

How would you guys charge for sanding? I have to put in a bid on a lot that is 100,000 square feet. I have plowed before, but I am new to the sanding game. The lot is in the Boston area. Hourly rate? Anyway to charge by the square foot?

Thanks for any help!!


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

Figure out how much salt you apply per acre. Figure out price of salt. Multiply and mark up. 
If you're new to it let me tell you you will use more than you think


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

That's about 2.3 acres. Are you salting, or sanding? If you're salting, I usually put down anywhere from 800-1,000 lbs. per acre. How are you buying it? How much are you paying?


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

" let me tell you you will use more than you think"

i used to think that, before we switched to straight salt from sand, and i use WAY less than i thought. i can do 4 wendys, a 2 acre lot, and a 1 acre lot with 1 load with probly a 1/4 left over. where with sand that would probly take me 2 loads.


----------



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

When I switched from salt/sand to straight salt, I didn't increase pricing for that exact reason.


----------

